# Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!



## Sockeye (8. Februar 2010)

Moin zusammen,

vom 05.06.2010 - 19.06.2010 bin ich mit Cheggi in Alaska. Genauer gesagt auf der Kenai Halbinsel südlich von Anchorage.

Zielfische:
- Rotlachs im Kenai, direkt von der Lodge aus
- Rotlachs im Russian River
- Königslachs vom Boot im Kenai River
- Königslachs vom Ufer im Anchor River und Deep Creek
- Trolling auf Königslachs im Cook Inlet
- Heilbutt im Cook Inlet, bis die Arme abfallen.

Gestern saß ich mit dem Lodgebesitzer der Soldotna Lodge zusammen und er hat mir ein geniales Angebot gemacht:

14 Tage Übernachtung mit Frühstück für 695€ pro Person (bei Doppelzimmer Belegung)

Hinzuzurechnen sind noch ca. 700€ Flug, FFM-Anchorage
ca. 150€ Mietwangen (anteilig)
100$ Angellizenzen, Verpflegung...etc

Mit ein paar Charters eingerechnet sollte man so bei 2000-2400€ für 14 Tage Alaska vom feinsten rechen.

Also, wer hat Lust mitzukommen? Spass und Fische garantiert! Ich helfe gerne bei der Organisation der Anreise, Mietwagenbuchung etc.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Huchenfreak (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Oh man ich wäre sofort dabei aber der Termin ist leider ausserhalb der Pfingstferien. 
Willst du nicht doch lieber Anfang August fahren ?|wavey:


----------



## Sockeye (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

neee...der August ist zwar auch klasse, aber dieser Juni Termin ist mit Bedacht gewählt...

Da liegen die einzigen zwei Wochenenden an denen man am Anchor und Deep Creek auf Kings fischen darf. Den Spass einen 40 pfund Königslachs an der Fliegenrute zu haben, kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

So die Uhr tickt... 

Nächste Woche geht es los...:vik:

Die Vorzeichen stehen gut. Die Lachsflüsse der Kenai Halbinsel haben wenig Wasser und einen geringen Schmelzwasseranteil und sind schön klar.

Die Kings (Königslachse) tummeln sich noch im Cook Inlet und fangen jetzt langsam an aufzusteigen.







Wie man an den aktuellen Sonarzählungen sehen kann (Stand 25.05. - die Grafik oben aktualisiert sich täglich) kommen sie ein wenig langsam. Das liegt an dem momentan geringen Tidenhub und wird nächste Woche besser. Dann werden stärkere Ebben erwartet und damit der Geruch der Heimatflüsse für die Lachse intensiver.

Hier im Thread gibt es dann wie immer eine Live Berichterstattung mit vielen Fischlis (nicht so wie bei den Warmduschern aus Florida....#d) 

:q Sockeye


----------



## guifri (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hier im Thread gibt es dann wie immer eine Live Berichterstattung mit vielen Fischlis (nicht so wie bei den Warmduschern aus Florida....#d)
> 
> :q Sockeye



hör mal socke...was ist denn aus deinen floidaplänen geworden?

außerdem...ich reise ja erst noch an. wird ne ganz heiße woche


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Mögen hätte ich schon gewollt, aber dürfen habe ich mich nicht getraut "Valentin"


----------



## Nick_A (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hier im Thread gibt es dann wie immer eine Live Berichterstattung mit vielen Fischlis (nicht so wie bei den Warmduschern aus Florida....#d)
> 
> :q Sockeye




Ich les die Frechheit erst jetzt !!!:e|splat:|motz:

Wir werden ja sehen, ob Du im gelobten Land besser fangen wirst ! Ich wünsche es Dir jedenfalls !!! :m #6

So nen Trip muss ich auch unbedingt irgendwann mal machen !!!#6

Freue mich schon auf die Liveberichterstattung !

Viele Grüße von den Keys #h
Petra und Robert

P.S.:
Wenn Du nächstes Jahr auf die Keys gehen solltest, dann werden wir ja sehen, ob Du besser fängst !!! :q :q :q


----------



## Sockeye (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

so Kinners, ich meld mich jetzt ab. Der nächste Beitrag komt aus der Soldotnalodge in Alaska

#h

VG
Sockeye


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Viel Spaß und Petri für schöne Fänge, freue mich auf Lektüre vom feinsten!


----------



## Nick_A (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Dann gute Reise, Langer ! :m

Und allzeit dicke Fische ! #6 

Tight lines sagt man bei den Eisfischern ja nicht (die brauchen ihre Köder ja auch nur ins Wasser zu halten, die Fischlis beissen da eh auf alles !) :q :q


----------



## Bassey (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Ach wie schön, dass ein Kumpel von meinem Vater dort ein Haus hat und wir zum Selbstkostenpreis hinkommen. Zudem macht besagter Kumpel selbst den einheimischen "Profis" was vor beim Lachsfang. Der wirft den Lachsen die Köder Zentimeter genau vor`s Maul und kennt sich aus wie kein anderer


----------



## Bolle (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Hi Alex,

...Liveberichterstattung...hab ich irgend was nicht mitgekrigt|kopfkrat...haben die euch das Wasser geklaut...hat dich der Grizzly-Teddy in Popo gebissen...du wolltest uns mit noch mehr Fischen eindecken als die Floridaner...nun mal los...noch liegt die Florida-Crew vorn...#h
Bis denne.


----------



## guifri (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*



Bolle schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> ...Liveberichterstattung...hab ich irgend was nicht mitgekrig|kopfkratt...haben die euch das Wasser geklaut...hat dich der Grizzly-Teddy in Popo gebissen...du wolltest uns mit noch mehr Fischen eindecken als die Floridaner...nun mal los...noch liegt die Florida-Crew vorn...#h
> Bis denne.




Hehehheeeeeeeee....Vorher viel |bla:|bla: und jetzt#c#c#c

|wavey:


----------



## Sockeye (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

So liebe Zuhausegeblieben und Oelklumpendriller...:q

Nein, der Baer hat uns nicht erwischt...aber die Natur!

Der Hinflug war ja schon grandios. FFM-Anchorage mit Condor. Hier hat sich ueber Groenland und Nord-Kanada die Auswirkung der Klimaerwae... aehhh des Klimawandels deutlich gezeigt. Das Packeis hat die Inseln noch voellig im Griff, das erste Gruen war dann erst kurz vor Anchorage zu sehen... 






Dieser verspatete Sommeranfang hat mich dann darin bestatigt bei der Wahl des Mietwagens die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben: einen fetten 4WD Toyota Highlander mit viel zu viel PS..:q






Nach einer 3,5h Fahrt sind wir dann Nachmittags in Soldotna in der Soldotna B&B angekommen wo wir von Moni und Steve erwartet wurden. Und gleich der Schock... Aufgrund der zu niedrigen Temperaturen waren die Lachse noch nicht da, bzw. troepfelten nur sehr langsam ein. Alaska Fish&Chips hat dann panikartig ersteimal den Kenai bis auf Weiteres gesperrt. Da hilft auch kein McGyver der den Lachsen den Koeder vors Maul wirft. Zu ist zu.

Da mussten wir dann ein Alternativprogramm ausarbeiten... Erstmal in den Tackleshop wo uns die huebsche Verkaeuferin mit dem T-Shirt "Fillet & Release" ein paar gute Lachsruten, Watausruestung und viel Kleinkram verkaufte...und ab an den Anchor River. Der Achor hat einen kleinen King-Aufstieg, der sich vom Ufer / vom Fluss aus beangeln laesst. Aber auch hier ein Emergency Order von AFG. Kein Koeder, nur Kunstkoeder waren erlaubt. Hier haben wir dann den Sonntag und Montag verbracht, einige Kings zwar gehakt aber keinen landen koennen. Einzig einen wuderschoenen 90er Steelhead konnte ich in dieser traumhaften Kulisse landen, der nach einem kurzen Fototermin wieder schwimmen durfte. (Das ist hier Gesetz) Selbst die zwei Weisskopf-Seeadlerpaare, die hier gerade ihren Jungen das Fliegen und Jagen beibrachten fanden nicht viele Lachse... 






lange Rede kurzer Sinn... wir haben in 2 Tagen nichts "Verwertbares" gefanen... das musste sich aendern und zwar schnell...:c

Kurzerhand haben wir uns dann entschlossen das Cook Inlet unsicher zu machen. So richtig. Ein Grand-Slam mit Captain Mike. 500Pfund Fisch auf die Planken legen und knietief in Heilbuttblut waten.... Genau das brauchte ich jetzt. Die Pueppchen in Florida koennen ja ohne weiteres ein paar Schneiderwochen verkraften, wenn der Golfstrom sich mal wieder verfahren hat, aber hier in Alaska sind 2 Schneidertage einfach nicht drin!!

...........

Von diesem bin ich gerade wieder zurueck und mir tut alles weh.... mehr davon Morgen, wenn ich ausgeschafen habe und mich wieder einigermassen bewegen kann.:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Als erstes mal; nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Und dann; manch eines Elend kot... einen an!  Was ihr so als Alternativprogramm bezeichnet, das haben manche als Traum!
Schön, daß ihr gut angekommen und am/im Wasser seid.


----------



## Bolle (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

...einigermaßen bewegen kann...hehehe...da hat dich Käpt. Mike wohl ordentlich vertrimmt...er konnt's nicht mehr hören..."Wo sind denn nu die großen Halibutt's"...lass uns bitte nicht so lange schmoren.

Das mit den Lachsen ist ja erst mal Käse...aber du bist ja noch ein paar Tage dort...vielleicht kommen sie ja morgen im überfluss#h


----------



## Sockeye (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Tag 3
FISCH

Morgens um 4:30 klingelte der Wecker. Nach einem halben Liter Kaffee und einer Stunde Fahrt, erreichten wir Homer. Im Hafen wartete schon Captain Mike Mans mit seiner "Arctic Addiction" auf uns. Das 500ps 24ft Aluboot, welches er sich speziell zum Angeln hat anfertigen lassen duempelte am Kai K35. Das Wetter war perfekt und die Vorhersage 2 Fuss/Sec Wind, deutete darauf hin dass die ergiebigen Fischgruende draussen erreichbar waren.

Die Kachemak Bay lag wie ein Ententeich vor uns, die Rennsemmel machte gut ihre 35Knoten und wir passierten Seldovia nach ca 1h und erreichten das offene Cook Inlet. 






Hier erwartete uns der reinste Zoo. Papageientaucher, Moeven und Fischotter jagten die millionen von Kleinfischen. Ueberall buckelten und bliesen die Buckelwale... Der Wind war uns gnaedig und wir konnten das Doris Reef ansteueren. Dieser kleine vulkanische Unterwasserberg steigt von 200m auf 15m an und behrebergt vor Allem grosse Barsche, die hier Rockfisch heissen.

Dass Echo zeigte Fisch, viel Fisch, sehr viel Fisch...:k

Also das leichte Pilkgeschirr klargemacht. 12lbs Rute und 150g Pilker mit Einzelhaken sausten runter. Die ca. 8-10lbs Black Rockfish stiegen sofort ein. Die starken Kampfer machten einen Heiden Rabatz, bevor sie sich an die Oberflaeche bemuehten.






Leider erreichten wir unser Limit (taegliche Fangbegrenzung pro Person und Fischart) viel zu schnell und die Luke fuellte sich mit 30 Rockfish...ein Jelloweye war auch dabei.











Genug gerockfisched... nun wollten wir mal die Platten aergern...

spaeter mehr...:q


----------



## Sockeye (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Tag 3, zweiter Teil
Heilbut, Heilbutt ich kann keinen Heilbutt mehr sehen...

Vom Doris Reef ging es nun zu einem Geheimtipp von Mike. Nach einer kurzen Diskussion hatten wir uns enschieden diese Stelle anzusteuern, da sie gesunde, fette Platten versprach. Am magic Mountain gab es zwar groessere, aber die vom Laichgeschaeft ausgezehrten Helidamen die dort zu finden waren wollten wir schonen. Zum Essen waren sie kaum geeignet und wir wollten ja was fuer die Pfanne...

Also wurde erstmal das Geschirr klargemacht. 80lbs Ruten mit 2mm Vorfach und 20/0 Circle Hooks an 120lbs test Line.






Die Circles wurden mit fettigem Hering und dem hiesigen Pollak garniert und sausten mit 1,5kg Blei in die 40m Tiefe.

Jetzt gings wie's Brezelbacken... Heli pumpen bis die Arme abfallen...






In so 1-2 Stunden hatten wir jeder unseren Fisch und unser Limit erreicht (2 Helis pro Tag und Nase). 12 schoene Helis von so ca 1,2 m und 40lbs landeten in der Kiste.






Nachdem wir nun alle lange Arme hatten sollte es nun zum 3 Teil des Grand Slams gehen... "Trolling auf Koenigslachs"

Gleich mehr dazu....:q


----------



## Sockeye (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Tag 3, dritter Teil
Trolling

Die vier Downrigger wurden klargemacht und die Kanonenkugeln warteten auf ihren Einsatz.











Die Heringe mit zusaetzlichen grossen Flashern wurden in 8m, 15m, 20m und 30m angeboten. Aber kaum hatten wir eine Leine auf die Tiefe abgesengt, kam schon der Biss. Aber leider kein Koenigslachs, sondern "nur" Lingcod, Rockfish und Heilbutt... (Lingcod hat Schonzeit und vom Rockfish und Heilbutt hatten wir schon unser Limit). Nach dem Xtem Heli der uns die aufwaendige Montage versaute, beschlossen wir Gegend zu aendern. Lachs war zwar da, aber man kam einfach nicht durch die jagenden Helis durch...#q (wie schon gesagt die Helis nervten nur noch)

Mike steuerte daraufhin eine weitere Stelle mit Feeders (so heissen die Lachse, die noch nicht aufsteigen, sondern sich hier noch das noetige Gewicht anfuttern) an.






Hier waren die Bisse seltener und man konnte sich gemuetlich zuruecklehen und die Landschaft geniessen. Das war jetzt der Gemuetliche Teil. Hin und wieder bis ein schoener Lachs und nach einem netten Drill konnte auch Cheggi seinen ersten Koenigslachs in der Hand halten.











Leider rannte uns die Zeit davon und so gegen 19:00h erreichten wir den Hafen von Homer.






Im Hafen erwartete uns der beruehmte Krabben Kutter "Time Bandit", den ihr vielleicht aus der Sendung "die Haertesten Jobs der Welt" kennt.











Am Abend haben wir dann Barschfiltet gebraten und auf den ersten ergiebigen Fangtag angestossen...

so kanns weitergehen...:q

Heute werden wir nicht fischen, sondern helfen in der Lodge einen neuen Steg bauen, der es erlaubt trocken Fusses auf Sockeye (Rotlachs) zu angeln...wenn sie den kommen. Aber sie werden jetzt jeden Tag erwartet.

Morgen geht's an den Kasilof River, wo wir gemuetliches Ansitzangeln mit Lachseiern auf Koeniglachs machen werden...

ich werde berichten...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Wie soll man da ruhig am Computer den Abend verbringen?!!!!
Fernweh, lechzen nach den Drills, der Geruch der verschiedenen Gewässer, Tackleumtauscherei. Mensch Axel, du weisst doch dass das weh tut! Aber mach einfach weiter!!!


----------



## Bolle (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

...ich lach mich weg...nervende Helis...super Geil...ich will mich um himmelswillen nicht über unsere letzte Angeltour mit Robert,Jirko und Berndchen beklagen...genervt haben die nicht...ok...wir sind ja auch nur wegen der "Butts" da hochgefahren...
Alex...dir noch allen Spass der Welt...

...wenn du schon an den Stegen mitbaust solltest du für die kommenden Jahre vernünftige Rabatte aushandeln


----------



## daci7 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Meine Herren ... What's goin' on up there?!?!
ICH WILL AUCH!!!


----------



## Nick_A (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*



Sockeye schrieb:


> So liebe Zuhausegeblieben und Oelklumpendriller...:q



:q :q



Sockeye schrieb:


> lange Rede kurzer Sinn... wir haben in 2 Tagen nichts "Verwertbares" gefanen... das musste sich aendern und zwar schnell...:c
> 
> .... Die Pueppchen in Florida koennen ja ohne weiteres ein paar Schneiderwochen verkraften, wenn der Golfstrom sich mal wieder verfahren hat, aber hier in Alaska sind 2 Schneidertage einfach nicht drin!!



:q :q :q

Aua, aua, aua ... datt war genau das, was ich Dir vorne geschrieben habe !!! Liveberichterstattung heisst auch von Schneidertagen live zu berichten !!! Und nicht erst berichten, wenn dann am dritten Tag doch endlich was angebissen hat ! #d|rolleyes

Also bitte jeden Tag hier Berichte reinschreiben, Langer !  :m


----------



## Nick_A (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Tag 3, zweiter Teil
> Heilbut, Heilbutt ich kann keinen Heilbutt mehr sehen...



Nicht schlecht, Alex ! Die Jungbrut habt Ihr in Massen rausgeholt...jetzt könnt Ihr Euch ja dann auch mal an die "richtigen" Heilbutts (mind. 50kg aufwärts !!!) ranmachen !!! :q :q

Du bist da nicht rübergeflogen, um bei den Frischlingen aufzuräumen...#d

Die großen Heilis könnt Ihr dann ja wieder releasen wenn sie nach dem Laichgeschäft nicht so wirklich schmecken 

Mit dem restlichen Fisch (Rockfisch und Lachsen) klappt ja schon halbwegs ... jetzt wollen wir noch schöne (größere) Lachse sehen  :q ... bin aber sicher, dass die noch kommen werden! :m

Lincod hat noch zu ? Schaaaaade ... aber drauf angeln könnte Ihr ja trotzdem "zufällig"  ... ich find die Fotos von den Riesenmäulern nämlich immer wieder hammermaßig ! #6

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen, dass Ihr auch noch "richtige"  :q Fische fangt....kann ja nicht angehen, dass die "Warmwasser-Florida-Nasen" die dickeren und längeren und kampfstärkeren Fische gefangen haben .......***STICHEL*** :q :q :q

Und denk dran...jeden Tag schön berichten ! Also auch vom Stegbau ein paar schöne Fotos reinstellen...wir wollen Dich schwitzen sehen ! :q

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Macht echt Laune da mitzulesen und diese Pics !!! Viel Spass noch und dolle Fänge Alex!!!


----------



## Sockeye (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Liveberichterstattung heisst auch von Schneidertagen live zu berichten !!! Und nicht erst berichten, wenn dann am dritten Tag doch endlich was angebissen hat ! #d|rolleyes....



Man muss ja nicht von jedem Fischlein Berichten. Aber Schneider? Kann man so nicht sagen.

Tag 1: 90er Steelhead im Anchor River (C&R)
Tag 2: 1 Scholle mit der Hand gefangen (verkoedert), 2 Seeskorpione und ein Pollak. (Fun-angelei von der Mole)
Tag 3: Heli, King, Black- und Yelloweye Rockfish (Cach & Deepfreeze) und Lingcod(C&R)
Tag 4: Noch schnell nach dem Abendessen an die Naptown Rapids gefahren und einen schoenen 10lbs Rotlachs gefangen. (Fillet & Release, daher keine Pics)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Tag 5
Naptowne Rapids

Die Naptowne Rapids sind die gefaehrlichsten Stromschnellen im Kenai. Erfahrene Flusskapitaene schaffen es mit ihren Booten durchzukommen. Alle anderen sollten tunlichst dies vermeiden. Hier sind schon zu viele umgekommen.

Der fruehe Run der Rotlachse ist im Kenai schwer zu befischen. Die Sockeyes ziehen meist mitten im Fluss direkt nach oben zum Russian River ihrem Laichgebiet. Fuer diesen Weg brauchen sie so 7-10 Tage. Es gibt nur wenige Stellen im Kenai, wo sie in die naehe vom Ufer kommen. Unterhalb der Naptowne Rapids ist so eine Stelle.






(oberhalb der Rapids)

Nachdem wir gestern quasi zur Nachspeise einen Red dort verhaften konnten wollten wir heute testen ob sie schon in groesseren Stuekzahlen vorhanden waren. In traumhafter Kulisse fischen wir den Kenai Flip, aber irgendwie schien dieser die Lachse nicht zu beindrucken. Die Elchkuh mit ihren beiden Jungen hats auch wenig interessiert und sie graste weiter am anderen Flussufer.






Ein wenig die Stelle geaendert, ein langeres Vorfach die Entfernung variiert....endlich hat's geklappt. Cheggi bei seinem ersten Rotlachsdrill.






Ein paar  Ausschlitzern und Abrissen spaeter habe ich auch noch einen schoenen landen koennen.






Es war ein traumhafter Tag, warm (ca 20 Grad und Sonnig) Die meiste Zeit habe ich in T-Shirt geangelt und mich geargert die 20$ mehr fuer die atmungsaktiven Wathosen gespart zu haben.

Auf dem Ruekweg bei Bings Landing, hier noch eine Uebersichtstafel ueber die Regularien fuer einen Flussabschnitt und eine Fischart....|bigeyes






Morgen sollen mehr Rotlachse hochkommen, schaunmermal...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## fishhawk (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Heiße Regeln haben die Amis:

Da steht, wenn man einen Königslachs ab 1,40 m fängt, muss man das Department anrufen, damit die ihn innerhalb von 3 Tagen einschweißen können. 

Nicht dass ich jemals in die Verlegenheit käme, aber muss man das machen oder dürfte man ihn/sie auch wieder schwimmen lassen?


----------



## Nick_A (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Hi Socke, #h

schöne Lachse !

Die Bestimmungen sind ja echt irre...die muss man ja schriftlich immer dabei haben, damit man Bescheid weiss  :q

Bin gespannt, was heute bei Eurem Trip rauskommt.

Wegen 20$ mehr haste nicht die atmungsaktive Wathose gekauft ?!?!?#d#d

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Jean (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Mal wieder ein Super Bericht von Dir mit tollen Bildern! Und dann noch live...bitte mehr! bin schon gespannt...#6


----------



## Debilofant (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Klasse Streifen bis hierher, Alex! #6

Bin auch gespannt, wie und womit es hier weitergeht, freue mich samt der sehr gelungenen und stimungsvollen Bilder schon drauf! :m

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Dart (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Supergoile Bilder und klasse Bericht.#6
Lasst es euch gut gehen....und noch viel Petrieee#h
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Sockeye (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Tag 6
Russian River Opening

Am 11.6. war es nun soweit. Der Russian River wurde fuer die Lachsanglerei geoeffnet. Aufgrund der aktuellen Sonarzaehlungen wussten wir zwar, dass noch kaum Lachse im Fluss sind, aber das Schauspiel wollten wir uns dennoch nicht entgehen lassen.






Der Russian River ist ein Zufluss vom Oberen Kenai River und die guten Angelstellen liegen auf der dem Highway gegenueberliegenden Seite des Flusses. Daher gibt es eine Fahere, die die Angler fuer 10$ auf die andere Seite bringt.





Die Russian River Ferry)

Dort stehen sie nun und hoffen ihr Limit an Sockeye zu fangen. Dicht an dicht. Heute zur Eroeffnung war noch nicht so viel los. Es waren ja auch keine Fische da. :q






Aber perfekt organisiert ist hier alles: Behinderten gerechte Angelstellen....






...und der Haken aus der Haut Entfernungsservice...






Wir haben aber dort nur gehalten und ein paar Fotos gemacht und die Angler weiter ihre Koeder baden lassen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Macht echt Spass mitzulesen und die Fotos echt der Hammer! Tight lines


----------



## Sockeye (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Tag 6 (Fortsetzung)
Snagging in Seward

Wir hatten in diversen Foren gelesen dass sehr viele Rotlachse in Seward, eine kleine Hafenstadt auf der Kenai Peninsula, gefangen wurden. Wo und wie genau wussten wir nicht, aber das liess sich leicht herausfinden...
...Also haben wir den Russian River hinter uns gelassen und sind noch eine Stunde weiter nach Seward gefahren. Auf dem Weg dahin war auch noch eine Gruppe der H.O.G.s (Harley Owner Group) die auf ihrer mittlerweile 5.en Alaska Ralley unterwegs waren.





Nachdem wir dann auch die Nash Road in Seward gefunden hatten suchten wir die Angelstellen. Wir umrundenten die Bucht und auf einer Anhoehe konnten wir uns einen Ueberblick verschaffen.






Dort haben wir dann eine Gruppe von Anglern in der Brandung gesehen.
Gleich mal nachschauen was die so treiben...






Wir haben dann auch gleich die Zufahrt gefunden. 5$ pro Person Eintritt und als wir sahen, was da noch zum Verkauf stand, schwante uns Uebles. Fuer 3$ konnte man hier Drillinge ca 14/0 mit eingegossenem Bleikern erwerben. Reisshaken.
Wir haben uns dann erkundigt was hier so geht. Die Fluesse waren gesperrt, aber im Meer konnte mann Sockeyes reissen. 

Bei diesem Spiel wollten wir nicht mitmachen und machten uns weiter zum naechsten Lachsfluss...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Tag 6 (Fortsetzung)
Kings im Kasilof

Um unsere Arme etwas zu schonen, machten wir uns auf den Weg zum Kasillof River, ein parallelfluss zum Kenai, der auch einen sehr schoenen Lachsafstieg um diese Zeit hat. Des weiteren werden hier in der Aufzuchtstation Lachse abgestreift und die Eier befruchtet, ausgebruetet und die Junglachse ausgesetzt. 5 Jahre spaeter kommen sie als schoene Koenigslachse aus dem Meer zurueck. Um diese zu erkennen, wird ihnen die Fettflosse entfernt. Momentan duerfen nur die Lachse ohne Fettflosse entnommen werden, die wilden mit Fettflosse sind nur C&R.

Wir hielten in Soldotna beim Trustworthy Hardware & Fishing, einem Angelladen, der alles hat was man hier zur Angelei benoetigt.






Eher rustikal eingerichtet, aber alles vorhanden. Von Lachseiern bis zum Downrigger bekommt man alles superguenstig.






Hier deckten wir uns mit Lachseieren ein und fuhren die halbe Stunde weiter zum Kasilof. Dort wo der Crooked Creek in den Kasilof muendet gibt es eine gute Angelstelle wo man dem Koenigslachs vom Ufer aus nachstellen kann.

Hier badeten wir dann auch so 3 Stunden lang unsere Eier, aber kein Schwanz hat angebissen....

Das einzige was dann wirklich nervte, war eine Gruppe von Anglern, etwa 30m oberhalb, die einen Koenigslachs nach dem Anderen hakten und diesen flussabwaerts an uns vorbei spazieren fuehrten...|gr: Nicht nur dass sie fingen und wir nicht, aber jedenfalls mussten wir unsere Montagen immer einholen, wenn sie den Lachs gedrillt haben.

Hol sie doch der Geier....






Mir hat es dann gereicht. Ich habe auch auf den Kenai Flip umgestellt und die Rinne bearbeitet.

Peng. Zuerst dachte ich, ich haette einen Haenger. Aber dieser bewegte sich! Jetzt war ich dran laut zu rufen "Fish ON" (Deutsche Uebersetzung: Verpisst euch, holt die Leinen ein, hier komme ich und habe Vorfahrt ) Nach einem schoenen Drill konnte ich die ca. 30 pfuendige Lachsdame dazu bewegen zu mir ins Flache Wasser zu kommen. Sie ware blitze blank, keine 2 Tage im Fluss und... hatte ihre vollstaendige Fettflosse..:c
Naja Regeln sind Regeln. Also habe ich vorsichtig den Haken geloesst und diesen Prachtfisch wieder schwimmen lassen. Ein Foto konnte ich nicht machen, da Cheggi mit der Kamera Flussabwarts seine Eier weiter badete...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hier badeten wir dann auch so 3 Stunden lang unsere Eier, aber kein Schwanz hat angebissen....


|bigeyes

Ich schmeiss mich wech Alex!!!:vik: Jeder wie er halt kann!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

@Sockeye

Hi,mich würde mal interessieren mit was für Material(Rute,Köder),ich meine Fliegenrutentechnisch, Ihr dort am Start seid.
Hier bei uns in Norwegen ist ja auch gerade Lachsaison im gange.

Bye the Way,tolle Bilder und Bericht...#6

Gruss Martin

Der  STF  #h


----------



## Sockeye (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Ich schmeiss mich wech Alex!!!:vik: Jeder wie er halt kann!



 frueher hat hier man dafuer mindestens den BF Monatssieger gemacht...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Hi,mich würde mal interessieren mit was für Material(Rute,Köder),ich meine Fliegenrutentechnisch, Ihr dort am Start seid.



Hallo Martin,

das haengt von der Lachsart ab, die man befischt.

*Rotlachs* (Sockeye) (Zielgewicht 2-6 Kg)
Ist eigentlich nur mit dem Kenai Flip zu fangen.
Rute: je nach Gewaesser 2,40 - 3m (Spinn- oder Fliegenrute)
Rolle: Heavy weight Fliegenrolle oder Baitcaster Multi (ich nehm die Avet SX)
Schnur: 20kg Tragrkraft (US 40lbs test)
Montage: Je nach Stroemung in der Rinne 20-50g Blei an der Hauptschnur, dann ein Wirbel und ein je nach Rinne 20cm - 120cm Vorfach mit einer roten Fliege am 3/0 Haken

*Koenigslachs* (King / Chinook) (Zielgewicht je Fluss 8 - 50Kg)
Kleinere (8 - 15 Kg) kann man vom Ufer aus fangen. Dieser aggresive Fisch beisst aus Reflex. Fuer den King nimmt man Rute & Rolle wie oben. Als Koeder grelle Fliegen, Blinker oder Wobbler (Qwikfish). Ich ziehe jedoch Koenigslachslachseier vor. Die werden mit einer Grundmontage ca. 20cm ueber Grund angeboten, gerne noch mit einem rotierendem Spin-n-glow vorgeschaltet.
Grosse (15 - 50kg) kann man hier nur mit dem Boot landen, mit der Stroemung machen sie sonst jede faengige Montage platt. Hier kommen schwere Spinnruten in 2,70m Laenge und Multirollen zum Einsatz. Meist werden Lachseier mit Spin-n-glow angeboten aber auch mit Hering garnierte Qwickfish. Diese wird mit einem Planer durch die Stroemung kurz ueber Grund gehalten. Der Bootsfuehrer driftet dann ganz langsam durch die Loecher.

Generell kann man sagen fuer Loecher (Ruhezonen waehrend des Aufstiegs) ist Naturkoeder top und in den Aufstiegsrinnen der Kenai Flip unschlagbar.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Tag 7
Ninilchik River

Der Ninilchik River ist etwa eine halbe Stunde Fahrt Richtung Homer von der Soldotna B&B Lodge entfernt.

Da wir das Gewaesser nicht kannten und auch keine Tipps zum beangeln hatten, haben wir einfach unseren gesamten Krempel mal mitgenommen.

Wie hier so ueblich, sind alle per PKW erreichbaren Angelstellen, eine "State Recreation Site" mit Parplatz und Gebuehr.







Wir entrichteten brav unseren Obulus von 5$ und machten uns zum Fluss.






Keine 100m vom Parkplatz erwartete uns der kleine Ninilchik River mit klarem, leicht braeunlichem Wasser. 






Mit unseren Polarisationsbrillen konnten wir deutlich grosse Koenigslachse ausmachen.






Wir angelten wie die Weltmeister... Kenai Flip, Blinker, Spin-n-glow... nix ... die Mistviecher wollten und wollten nicht beissen. Dann hatte Cheggi einen Haenger. Dieser bewegte sich ploetzlich und er hatte ca 30 Sek Drill... und weg... ausgeschitzt!!

Ich Flipte in einer Rinne... und ich weis nicht wie... ich habe scheinbar mein Blei einem King auf den Kopf geworfen.. ploetzlich schoss der Fisch aus der Rinne, panikartig in fuer ihn viel zu flaches Wasser... dass liess ich ihm nicht durchgehen und habe mich auf ihn geworfen, habe ihn zu packen bekommen und ihm eins ueber den Schaedel gezogen....
Ich glaube ich bin einer der Wenigen, die einen Koenigslachs mit der Hand gefangen haben. Das ca. 20lbs Maennchen glitzerte in der Sonne in meinen Haenden...






ein schoener Fisch, der ganz weidmannisch mit Catch & Deepfreeze behandelt wurde.






Damit war ich "done". Man darf nur einen Koenigslachs pro Tag fangen. Ich hab dann noch ein wenig gefilmt und gedoest, waehrend Cheggi sich von den sichtbaren aber nicht fangbaren Lachsen noch aergern lies. 

Er hatte dann leider nur noch einen Moose Contact... als ein grosser Elch ploetzlich hinter ihm stand und ihm neugierig ueber die Schulter schaute. Cheggi war es nicht geheuer und die Fiecher koennen auch agressive werden, speziell wenn Junge dabei sind. Dies war jedoch nicht der Fall, so dass der Elch nach gut Zureden sich von dannen machte.

So, jetzt ist Schluss. Ich muss morgen frueh um 3:00 aufstehen, da wir zwei Plaetze auf einem Guiding Trip auf dem Kasilof unverschaemt guenstig bekommen haben.

Bis bald
Sockeye


----------



## Nick_A (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Tag 7
> Ninilchik River
> Ich Flipte in einer Rinne... und ich weis nicht wie... ich habe scheinbar mein Blei einem King auf den Kopf geworfen.. ploetzlich schoss der Fisch aus der Rinne, panikartig in fuer ihn viel zu flaches Wasser... dass liess ich ihm nicht durchgehen und habe mich auf ihn geworfen, habe ihn zu packen bekommen und ihm eins ueber den Schaedel gezogen....
> Ich glaube ich bin einer der Wenigen, die einen Koenigslachs mit der Hand gefangen haben. Das ca. 20lbs Maennchen glitzerte in der Sonne in meinen Haenden...
> ...





:q :q :q ***GANZLAUTLACH***

Datt hast Du nicht gemacht.... Du kannst die Dingers doch nicht einfach mit der Hand fangen !!!! Wozu gehst Du denn zum Angeln ?!?!?  :q :q

Nein, nein ... absolut geile Geschichte !!! Und von mir eine fette Gratulation und #r zu dieser Fangmethode !!! :vik:

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen für den morgigen (also heute) Trip !!! #6

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Bolle (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

...ick hau mir weg...Eier baden...catch&deepfreez...Kings mit der Hand fangen#6 (Is mir übrigens mal mit 'nem Hecht gelungen...muß mal sehen ob ich das bei You Tube noch finde...hat Tinsen damals gefilmt und eingestellt)...hört sich nach jeder Menge Spass an...lasst es euch noch weiter so gut gehen...und schön weiter kommentieren...Bis denne

hab den link gefunden
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/293713/Bolle_kann_Hechte_mit_der_Hand_fangen


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> das haengt von der Lachsart ab, die man befischt.
> 
> ...




Hi,erstmal Danke für die klärenden Worte....#6

Der Kenai Flip,ist das die Montage die Du für den Sockeye beschrieben hast ????

Frage : Es gibt doch auch Lachsfliegen die wie Lachseier aussehen,sind die dort unbrauchbar ?????

Euch weiterhin viel Glück dpoort drüben.....:vik:

Gruss Martin

Der   STF  :g


----------



## Sockeye (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Die klassischen Montagen:

1. Kenai Flip





2. Qwikfish mit Hering garniert





3. Lachseier mit spin-n-glow fuer Planer oder Backbouncing





VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Frage : Es gibt doch auch Lachsfliegen die wie Lachseier aussehen,sind die dort unbrauchbar ?????



Ei-Imitate sind der absolute Knueller fuer das Forellenangeln. Im mittleren Kenai leben unmengen von grossen Forellen, die sich auf Lachseier spezialisiert haben.
Hierfuer erstellen wahre Kuenstler einzelne Eier, welche farblich und vom milchigkeitsgrad den unterschiedlichen Reifungsphasen der echten Eier entsprechen mit Hautfaeden etc. (Sauteuer)

Zum Angeln auf Lachse jedoch, werden ausschliesslich echte Koenigslachseier verwendet, die von jedem Guide nach eigenem Geheimrezept behandelt werden, dass sie ihre Farbe nicht verlieren und eine Konsistenz annehmen die es erlaubt sie gut am Egg-Loop Knoten zu befestigen.

Ganz annehmbare Qualitaeten gibt es aber auch in den Tackleshops zu kaufen. (500g Becher fuer 12$)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Tag 8
Guiding auf dem Kasilof River

Um viertel vor Vier sind wir dann endlich losgekommen und haben uns auf die 15min Fahrt zum Kasilof gemacht. Treffpunkt war um 4 am Boat Launch am Kasilof an der Sterling Hwy Bruecke.






Hier warteten auch noch andere Guides um ihre Gaeste auf einen 8-9 stuedingen Trip den Kasilof bis hinunter zur Muendung zu nehemn. Auf dem Kasilof sind keine Motoren erlaubt, daher sind alle Boote sog. Driftboats. (High tech Paddelboote)

Unser Guide packte uns ein und los gings...






...den Kasilof hinunter. Die Qwikfish mit Hering garniert zuppelten an unseren Ruten. Nach etwa einer halben Stunde hatte Cheggi seinen ersten Biss, den er leider nicht verwerten konnte.

Ich doeste noch leicht verfrohren vor mich hin...






als meine Rute ploetzlich losging... (Nein liebes Fischmaeulchen, meine ANGEL Rute...) Nach einem viel zu leichten Drill kam ein schoener Sockeye an Board. Kein King aber auch lecker...

Hin und Wieder sah man andere Boote beim Drillen. Manche wurden released, manche behalten (je nach Fettflosse)






Dann war wieder Cheggi dran... da zog etwas gewaltig an seiner Schnur und er nahm den Drill auf. (von dem Drill bzw Fisch habe ich nur Video Aufnahmen und keine Einzelbilder). Auf jeden Fall war das eine fette King Dame, die aber voller Stolz ihre Fettflosse trug... also ab mit ihr in den Kasilof.






Danach ging irgendwie nix mehr. Kein Biss, kein Zuppeln, obwohl wir dann auf Eier und Backbouncing umgestellt haben. Scheinbar waren heute mit der Flut kaum neue Lachse in den Kasilof gekommen und die vorhandenen ware alle oben in den Loechern zu finden.

Wir drifteten bis hinunter zur Muendung, die jetzt zur Ebbe eher ein kleines Rinnsal war. Bei Flut ist alles bis zu den Baeumen ein riesiger See. (10-12m Tiedenhub)






Kurz vorm Meer sind wir gelandet und das Boot wurde mit einer Truck betrieben Winde den Schlammberg hochgezogen. Als wir selber oben ankamen sahen wir noch die Beute der Bootes vor uns am Galgen baumeln. Drei schoene Kings und zwei Jacks. Hier ist schoen zu sehen, dass sie allesamt keine Fettflosse mehr haben.






VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Tag 8 (Fortsetzung)
The Moose is loose

kaum waren wir wieder in der Soldotna B&B Lodge angekommen, herschte dort ein buntes Durcheinander. Alle Gaeste schlichen durch die Gegend, mit Kamera bewaffnet und machten einem deutliche Zeichen leise zu sein.

Eine Elchkuh mit ihren zwei Kleinen hatte sich auf dem Rasen vor der Lodge niedrgelassen. Die Mutter lag im Schatten waehrend die zwei Kinder auf dem Rasen Fangen spielten.

Ich habe tolle Videoaufnahmen gemacht, auch von den Kleinen so von 5-10m Abstand, immer auf dem Sprung, da Elchkuehe richtig eklig werden koennen, wenn sie ihre Kleinen bedroht sieht.

Ein paar Bilder von eben auch fuer euch...











So, ich hoffe die Fiecher lassen uns jetzt unsere Steaks grillen... sonst ueberlge ich mir noch wie Elchbaby schmecken koennte...:g

Es war leider so, kaum dass ich die T-Bone Steaks auf dem Grill hatte, kam Steve angelaufen. "Auf ihr beiden, wir muessen einen Elch retten!!"

Wir liefen durch die Lodge um aus dem Zimmer zu sehen unter dessen Fenster sie sich niedergelassen hatten. Eines der Kleinen hatte den Sprung ueber den Lattenzaun (siehe obiges Bild) nicht ganz geschafft. Ein Huf hing in einem Lattenzwischenraum fest. da hing/lag das Kleine und die Mutter stand hilflos daneben. Was also tun? 

Den Gedanken Alaska Fish&Game zu holen haben wir verworfen. Bis die hier waeren, haette das Kleine sich vor Panik noch schlimmer verletzt und die haetten es dann abgeknallt. Also selbst eine Rettungsaktion starten!

Steve, Cheggi und ich haben uns mit Plastikstuehlen bewaffnet, haben diese mit Gebruell ueber dem Kopf geschwenkt und haben die aufgeregte Elchkuh ein paar Meter zurueckgedraengt. Cheggi hat sich dann das Bein des Kleinen geschnappt uns es mit Mueh und Not aus dem Engen Spalt gewuchtet. Das Kleine war nun frei. 

*The Moose is Loose!!*

Es blieb aber regungslos liegen. Ich ging zurueck zu meinen Steaks, die statt medium schon fast well-done waren...

Nach dem Essen schauten wir nochmal bei der Elchfamilie vorbei. Sie lagen hinter dem Zaun auf der Wiese und glotzten doof. Das Kleine hatte sich aber auch einige Meter bewegt. Eine Stunde spaeter machte sich der Trupp auf und trottete davon als waere nichts gewesen.... 

Bis Bald
Sockeye


----------



## Bolle (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

...meine Herren...das Junge zu befreien, war schon sehr gewagt...die "Alte" weiß ja nicht wirklich, dass ihr nur helfen wollt...ist ja zum Glück alles gut gegangen...toi, toi, toi  #6#6#6
Dann noch festes Daumendrücken für große Lachse, welche Art auch immer...


----------



## Nick_A (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Hi Alex, #h

watt is los ?!? 

- Seid Ihr im Nirvana verschwunden ?
- Zu Müde vom vielen Drillen, um abends noch nen kleinen Bericht reinzustellen ?
- ...oder fangt Ihr etwa nix ???  :q

--> Auf geht´s ... wir warten auf News !!! :m

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Sockeye (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Tag 9 + 10 
Regen

Ein fettes Tiefdruckgebiet hatte sich unterhalb der Aleuten festgesetzt, welches ergiebigen Regen fuer die Kenai Halbinsel brachte.

Irgendwie war man nicht so motiviert, nach einer Woche Sonne, sich dem Wetter auszusetzen, so dass ich direkt an der Soldotna B&B Lodge vom Steg ein wenig nach Rotlachsen geflippt habe. Ich konnte den ein oder anderen Sockeye fangen, der in der Kiste landete.

Am Dienstag wurde dann der Kenai wieder fuer Kings aufgemacht. Der King Run kam jetzt in vernuenftigen Stueckzahlen, wie ihr an den Sonarzaehlungen (auf der ersten Seite des Threads) erkennen koennt. Also gleich den Swiftwater Bill klargemacht und mit ihm auf Koenigslachsjagd gegangen. Steve, sein Vater, Cheggi und ich versuchten unser Bestes die Kenai-Monster zum Anbiss zu bewegen. Wir mussten quasi mit einem Arm auf den Ruecken gebunden antreten. Kein Koeder, sonden nur Kunstkoeder mit einem Einzelhaken war erlaubt.

Diese Einschraenkung merkten wir dann deutlich im Peggy's Hole als Scott nach 5 minuetigen Drill den wunderschonen Lachs verlor...:c Nach dieser Aktion war dann auch Sense, da der Wetterumschwung den Koenigslachsen scheinbar jegliche Lust zum Anbiss genommen hatte. Wir waren auch bis auf die Konchen durchgeweicht und keiner hatte was dagegen nach 6h wieder zur Lodge zurueckzufahren.

Ja, Robert. SCHNEIDER! An Tag 10 kansst du dein Kreuz setzen. Der erste Schneidertag. Weiss der Geier was da los war.:r





(Is natuerlich kein Geier, sondern der Seeadler mit seinem Nest gegenueber der Lodge)

Naja, aus Frust haben wir uns dann ein paar Kilo Koenigskrabbenbeine und Chardonnay gekauft und haben und gespachtelt wie die Weltmeister...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Tag 11
Russian River

Durch die laue Angelei der beiden Vortage haben wir es dann getan. Morgens um 5:00 sind wir los zum Russian River. Um viertel vor Sechs waren wir dann am Russian River Campground angekommen und bekamen fuer 12$ r) unseren Parkplatz zugewiesen.






Hier oben in den Bergen war es schon sehr frisch bei leichtem Wind, 10 Grad C und leichtem Nieselregen, war ich froh um meine neopren Wathosen. 

Entlang des Russian River ist alles eingezaeunt und die Wege sind gemacht, damit die empfindliche Uferboeschung geschont wird.






Auch Angelmaterial-Abfallsammelstellen gibt es alle paar Meter.






Wir versuchten die guten und bekannten Stellen im Russian, wie das Cottonwood Hole aber nix, kein Kontakt. Es waren auch keine Lachse im Klaren Wasser zu erkennen. Auch nur vereinzelte Fliegenfischer waren in Fluss anzutreffen.






Wo waren die nur alle?

Wir gingen Flussabwaerts und passierten das Muendungsgebiet vom Russian in den Kenai. Dieses Gebiet war bis zum 30. Juni Schutzgebiet und durfte nicht beangelt werden. Ein paar hundert Meter weiter, sahen wir sie dann... unsere Angler. Ab dem Ende vom Schutzgebiet standen sie aufgereiht, wie an der Perlenkette bearbeiteten sie die Stroemung vom Kenai. Alle 4m ein Angler.






Naja, da wir schonmal da waren, quetschten wir uns nach alter amerikanischer Manier dazwischen und versuchten unser Glueck. Nach einer halben Stunde konnte ich dann meinen ersten Sockeye haken aber nicht landen. Nach einer Stunde dann wenigstesn den Quotenlachs... Irgendwie war das Getuemmel nicht sonderlich motivierend und wir beschlossen abzubrechen. Viel war ja nicht los und die anderen haben eher wenig gefangen. Auf dem Weg an den Anglern vorbei hatte etwa jeder 20ste eine Fisch landen koennen.

Auf dem Rueckweg an dem Schutzgebiet vorbei haben wir dann gesehen wo die ganzen Lachse waren. Zu tausenden haben sie sich an der Muendung des Russian gesammelt und warteten. Auf was? Keine Ahnung! Moeglicherweise auf die Baeren, vor denen hier alle paar Meter gewarnt wurde. Naja, ich goennte meinem Quoten-Rotlachs noch einen Blick auf seine Kollegen im Wasser und wir machten uns durchgefrohren auf die Rueckfahrt.






VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Tag 12
Kasilof vom Ufer

Zuerst hatten wir es nur als Geruecht gehoert, aber ein Anruf bei Alaska Fish&Game hat Gewisheit gebracht: Der Kasilof ist ab Heute wieder komplett offen. D.h. es durefen nun auch die Wildlachse entnommen werden (die mit Fettflosse, sie Berichte oben).

Wir machten uns auf den Weg zum Kasilof und den Hot-Spot beim Einfluss vom Crooked Creek.

Wir standen keine viertel Stunde im Wasser, als Cheggis Rolle jaulte. Der Fisch war nicht zu bremsen. Nach 10min Drill hat der Lachs sich befreien koennen. Es war einfach zuviel (und Mono) Schnur draussen und der Chinook konnte sich mit einem Kopfschuetteln losreissen.:c






Eine Stunde spaeter hatte ich das Glueck! Der kampfstarke Milchner machte einen heiden Rabatz. Ich hatte die Bremse der Avet SX auf ca 8kg eingestellt und der Lachs konnte mir nur ca 50m Meter abnehmen. Die 30lbs PowerPro sorgte dafuer dass ich die Spannung immer 100% halten konnte und nach einigen aufregenden Minuten Drills, konnte ich den wunderschoen gefaerbten Milchner sicher landen.






Ich ueberlies Cheggi die Stelle kurz ueber dem Loch, wo ich den Lachs gefangen hatte und wanderte ein Stueck Stromaufwaerts. Kaum war ich jedoch dort angekommen sah ich schon Cheggis Rute krumm. Er war schon wieder im Drill!
Diesmal liess er dem Lachs nicht so viel Spiel und hatte ihn nach einem Tollen Drill sicher an Land. Diese ca. 20lbs Lachsdame kam direkt aus dem Meer und war scheinbar erst heute Frueh in den Kasilof aufgestiegen.






Wir packten die Fische ein und machten uns zurueck zur Lodge.
Hier nochmal das Koenigslachspaerchen in trauter Zweisamkeit.:q






Der Schlachttisch ist einfach angenehmer um die Fische zu filetieren.






Dann oben in den Vakuumierraum wurden die Filets portionsgerecht geschnitten und mit den pofessionellen Vakuumiermaschinen verpackt.











...und ab damit in unsere Kisten, die schon randvoll mit Heilbutt, Rotlachs und Koenigslachs sind. So langsam muessen wir uberlegen welchen Fisch wir Steve und Monika hierlassen, da nur 20kg pro Person erlaubt sind in die EU einzufuehren...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## guifri (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Tolle Erlebnisse, die ihr da habt...#r

..aber die ganzen Regularien und wann, wie und wo geangelt werden darf, erscheinen mir höchst kompliziert.

Ich glaube, ich wäre überfordert.|kopfkrat


----------



## Sockeye (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Das mit den Regularien die Alaska Fish&Chips festlegt ist nicht soo kompliziert. Da wir aber acht verschiedene Fluesse und deren Aufstiege beangeln, kann es schon etwas verwirrend erscheinen.

Generell hat jeder Lachsaufstieg bestimmte Schonzeiten und Gebiete. Diese sind eigentlich immer gueltig.

Die Aufstiege werden von Fish&Game beobachtet und die Lachse gezaehlt, entweder mit Sonar oder Fischfallen und Zaehlanlagen. Jeder Aufstieg hat ein sog. "Escapement Goal", d.h. eine bestimmte Mindestmenge (Zielmenge) an Lachsen, die zum Ableichen kommen muessen um im naechsten Turnus eine gleichbleibende Stueckzahl zu garantieren.

Droht diese Zielmenge nicht erreicht zu werden, erlaesst Fish&Game ein sog. "Emergency Order" welches die Angelei einschraenkt.

Stufe 1: Kein Naturkoeder
Stufe 2: Nur noch Einzelhaken
Stufe 3: Gewisse Flussabschnitte nur noch C&R
Stufe 4: Nur noch C&R
Stufe 5: Komplette Sperrung

Kommen dann doch mehr Lachse als hochgerechnet, werden die Restriktionen wieder aufgehoben.

Dies ist bspw. auf dem Kenai gerade der Fall. Da sich der Aufstieg nur verspaetet hatte, hat die Hochrechnung eine katastrophale Zahl ergeben und sie haben die komplette Sperrung ausgerufen. Da jetzt die Lachse stark kommen (siehe Sonar Grafik im dritten Posting) sind wir schon wieder auf Stufe 2 und ich gehe davon aus, dass naechste Woche wieder Naturkoeder erlaubt ist.

Diese Informationen bekommt man im Internet und auf allen Parkplaetzen an den Lachsfluessen haengen die aktuellen Bestimmungen aus.

Ich finde es absolut richtig was und wie die das machen. Als erstes wird die Reproduktion sichergestellt und der Ueberhang darf befischt / beangelt werden.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

So Kinners, das war's...

2 Wochen Alaska in der Vorsaison. Ein paar mehr Lachse hatten wir uns schon versprochen, aber so ist das hald mit der Natur, sie haelt sich nicht an die Statistik. Die Lachsaufstiege haben sich alle um etwa 14 Tage verspaetet und kommen jetzt voll rein und wir fliegen Morgen. (Der Kenai ist uebrigens ab Morgen wieder fuer Naturkoeder freigegeben #q)

Aber unterm Strich war es dennoch ein erfolgreicher Angelurlaub:

8 Lachsfluesse befischt
3 Guided Angeltouren (Kenai King, Kasilof King, Cook Inlet Grand Slam)
25 Rockfish
10 Rotlachse
8 Heilbutt
8 Koenigslachse
2 Irish Scorpoin Fish
2 Pollak
1 Steelhead
1 Scholle
1 Lingcod

gefangen (incl. C&R und Handgefangen )

Dutzende von Elchen, Seeotter, Buckelwale und Seeadler beobachtet und ein Elchbabay befreit....

Preislich lief das Ganze unter des im Post #1 genannten Betrages ab. Die Fischkisten sind voll mit den erlaubten 20kg. Haupsaechlich Heilbut und Lachs. Den Rockfish lassen wir hier, der wuerde die Gewichtsgrenze sprengen.

Damit mal wieder: _*"we cought more than we can carry"*_

Ich hoffe mein Bericht hat euch gefallen und ich konnte euch einigermassen nahebringen wie es hier in der Vorsaison ist.

Die Planung fuer den Grossen Juli Rotlachsaufstieg fuer Mitte Juli 2012 laeuft schon an...Cheggi will wissen wie das ist, wenn 7 Lachse / Sekunde an einem vorbeischwimmen...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Jean (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Well done! Danke das Du uns in Bild und Schrift teilhaben gelassen hast.#6 Da packt mich doch auch gleich wieder das Lachsfieber und noch sooooo lang bis Oktober... Schoener Bericht, Tight lines Sockeye!


----------



## ThomasL (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

sehr schöner Bericht#6


----------



## Norge Fan (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Hat Spass gemacht,feiner Live-Bericht mit tollen Bildern #6.


----------



## Bolle (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Hi Alex...war janz jroßet Kino...hat mir richtig viel Spass gemacht und was das wichtigste ist...viel Information zum Thema Lachsfischen...nach dem das Unternehmen Großbutt für mich  erfolgreich beendet wurde,steht dieses nämlich als nächtes auf meiner Wunschliste...da wird sich schon mal irgendwas ergeben.

Besten Dank für die fabelhafte Unterhaltung und dem reichlichen Input#6#6#6#6


----------



## thomas2000 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

hallo Sockeye,

neid - blanker neid !!!!

war 1996 genau dort - wahnsinn wahnsinn wahnsinn

habe jetzt mit dem fliegenfischen angefangen und will 2011 entweder nach alaska oder canada (skeena / yukon)

schreib einen bericht wie's war - kings, Sockeye - und ob sie sich am kenai/russian-river bei der fähre immer noch gegenseitig tottrampeln 

ich bin ein fliegenfischer-anfänger darum folgende frage reicht eine 8# aftma für kings - oder muss ich auf ne 10#. 
plane den kauf von einer greys grxi 9'6 #8 (zu leicht oder ok ?)

freue mich auf deinen bericht

petri heil - thomas2000 aus karlsruhe


----------



## peter Gasczyk (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Hallo Sockeye, habe gerade Deinen Bericht gelesen. Super...,glaub mir ich kann das Beurteilen, war auch schon 7x in der Gegend zuum fischen. Sockeye und Halibut . Fliege mit einem Kumpel am 3.8.2010 rüber. Machen alles von einem motorhome aus. Ich würde gerne von Dir wissen, wie Ihr diesen wahnsinnig günstigen Preis für die Lodge erhalten habt. Auf deren Website kostet die Übernachtung im Zweierzimmer zwischen 99.- und 300$ pro Nacht.
Beste Grüsse

Peter


----------



## Sockeye (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*



peter Gasczyk schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne von Dir wissen, wie Ihr diesen wahnsinnig günstigen Preis für die Lodge erhalten habt. Auf deren Website kostet die Übernachtung im Zweierzimmer zwischen 99.- und 300$ pro Nacht.



Hallo Peter

Naja, die Lodgingpreise sind pro Zimmer. D.h. gehen wir mal vom regulären Juni Preis aus 169$ / Zimmer = 84,5$ / Nase 

84,5$ * 14 Übernachtungen = 1183$ = 985€

Unser Preis = 695€ entspricht einem Nachlass von ca. 30% bzw dem Preis im Mai.

Mit Moni und Steve kann man durchaus reden und wenn ihr dort im August ein paar Tage Halt machen wollt, würde ich an deiner Stelle einfach mal Moni anrufen / mailen. Da sind sicherlich ein paar Prozent drin...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## peter Gasczyk (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Alaska im Juni - Boardie Last Minute Reise!*

Moin, Moin, Sockeye.
Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Für diesen August ist bei uns schon alles geplant und gebucht. Wir kommen aber sowieso auf unserem Trip nach Homer zum Overnight Halibut- fischen in Soldotna mit unserem Wohnmobil vorbei und allein schon wegen dem Hardware- shop machen wir da Halt. Wenn die Zeit drin ist, schau'n wir uns das auf der Lodge mal an. Ansonsten muss ich noch nen Haufen Fliegen binden und eine Rute für eine amerikanische Bekannte fertig aufbauen. Hab also noch einiges zu tun bis zum 3. August. 
Beste Grüsse
Peter


----------

